# Hub Xmas In July Case Swap



## schooey (21/5/10)

Hunter United Brewers Xmas in July Case Swap is to be held on Sunday 25th July. Venue is yet to be decided, but maybe some ideas for a park or picnic area with some public barbecues or somewhere where we can set up a few portable barbecues and burn a bit of meat. I have a little two burner jobbie I'm happy to bring along for the day. Ideas anyone?

Usual Case Swap rules apply; You will provide 14 or 28 bottles of your best to swap on the day. Bottles are to be tallies (750ml or thereabouts)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051

Edit: Article here


----------



## Weizguy (22/5/10)

schooey said:


> Hunter United Brewers Xmas in July Case Swap is to be held on Sunday 25th July. Venue is yet to be decided, but maybe some ideas for a park or picnic area with some public barbecues or somewhere where we can set up a few portable barbecues and burn a bit of meat. I have a little two burner jobbie I'm happy to bring along for the day. Ideas anyone?
> 
> Usual Case Swap rules apply; You will provide 14 or 28 bottles of your best to swap on the day. Bottles are to be tallies (750ml or thereabouts)
> 
> ...


I was surprised how well accepted this concept was at the meeting last night.
Seems that it's just the sort of group activity we needed.
I'm in! I brewed a dunkelweizen doppelbock a while back and it was mentioned (fondly) last night.
Soooo...., it's getting another run.

Please mention the yeast you are using, as some of us are yeast collectors and farmers. My collection is not huge (IMO), but if you need something odd, give me a yell. Who knows? I might have what ur after. :icon_cheers: 


1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey :lol: ) W3638 yeast


----------



## schooey (22/5/10)

:lol:

If this is a requestathon, can we put a request in for schmick to do his winter warmer again?


----------



## Weizguy (22/5/10)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> If this is a requestathon, can we put a request in for schmick to do his winter warmer again?


We can do better than that, Schooey. We can pencil it in for him, and he can change it later, if he needs to.

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey :lol: ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)


----------



## head (22/5/10)

Sweet, I am in.


1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided


----------



## bigfridge (22/5/10)

Why not .....


1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD


----------



## goatherder (22/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487


----------



## Benniee (22/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager


I'll firm up my entry in the next couple of days.

Benniee


----------



## asis (22/5/10)

I'll be at Perisher that day   . Is it possible to still be in the swap if we arange to have our beers there?

Was good to finally get to a meeting last night too.

Adam


----------



## loftboy (22/5/10)

asis said:


> I'll be at Perisher that day   . Is it possible to still be in the swap if we arange to have our beers there?
> 
> Was good to finally get to a meeting last night too.
> 
> Adam



Adam,

Don't let that stop you from entering. You'll just need to organise with another member beforehand to swap your entries for you.


David.


----------



## [email protected] (23/5/10)

I'm in also

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## MHB (23/5/10)

I'm in also

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok Ill play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)





Cheers
Geoff


----------



## shmick (24/5/10)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> If this is a requestathon, can we put a request in for schmick to do his winter warmer again?



It does conflict with my life's ambition to never brew the exact same beer twice but I'll see what I can do


----------



## goatherder (24/5/10)

C'mon you lot. There's a bunch of people who were there on Friday night who haven't got their names on this list.

Brew a kit, extract or grain. Just put your best foot forward & brew something you are comfortable brewing. There's nothing to lose.

You'll get honest, constructive feedback on your beer and there might even be a few gems in the case to drink. You'll get to taste some styles you've never brewed before.

It's a great learning experience and a lot of fun.


----------



## clifftiger (24/5/10)

I'm in - case swap day being my birthday, looking forward to celebrating with a few different brews


1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok Ill play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA


----------



## Rurik (24/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok Ill play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter


----------



## Muggus (25/5/10)

Very tempting....now that i'm a "local".

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok Ill play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (26/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - To Be Decided
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba


----------



## head (26/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba 


Edited for beer style!


----------



## HarryB (27/5/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba


----------



## Brewman_ (28/5/10)

I'm in. Looks like a good range of beer's how could you not be in!

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)

Fear_n_loath.


----------



## goatherder (28/5/10)

OK, mine's going into the tun tomorrow. The recipe is along similar lines to my rant the other night:

Schwartzbier
60% Weyermann Pils
30% Weyermann Munich I
5% Weyermann Carabohemian
5% Baird's Black malt
Mashed at 66 to 1.050
22IBUs Tettnang at 60min
8 IBUs Tettnang at 20min
Big pitch of Wyeast 2487 Hella Bock at 11 degrees

I'm looking forward to the swap...


----------



## Tony (28/5/10)

mmmmmmmmmmmm

I just dont trust my beers in bottles these days.

would love too but i cant bring myself to serve up something thats not quite write


----------



## MHB (28/5/10)

Did the first half of mine today; lowest efficiency I've ever got at about 50% into the cube.
Pretty happy with the wort it's a lovely copper/bronze, but it's a bit weird seeing 16 L of wort from 12 Kg of malt but, at an SG of 1.114 I suppose you should expect that. The recipe is:-

Weyermann Pilsner 9 kg
Weyermann Pale Wheat 3 Kg
Mashed into 40 L @ 50 oC

The mash regime was this one from Brewing: Science and Practice, supposed to give about the most attenuateive wort available


> In Germany highly fermentable wort may be made by using an exceptionally "intensive" temperature-programmed mash, with rests at 50 oC/30 min.; 62 oC/45 min.; 65 oC/45 min.; 68 oC/30 min.; 70 oC/30 min.; 72 oC/15 min. and then mashing off at 73-74 oC This process takes 3.5-4 h.


Bittering was 200 g of Tettnang @ 3.5% AA boiled for 120 minutes.
All that's left to do is to do it all again, combine the first and second brews, then tweek the OG and the bitterness, make some taste additions and ferment it.
Have to think about what to do with the last runnings (they were only 1.045) going to have about 12-14 litres and it seems a waste to throw it out
MHB


----------



## goatherder (28/5/10)

MHB said:


> Have to think about what to do with the last runnings (they were only 1.045) going to have about 12-14 litres and it seems a waste to throw it out
> MHB



About 20IBUs of Citra or Galaxy would make a handy American Wheat.


----------



## MHB (28/5/10)

That's a thought, but with the mash program it got I'd be a bit worried about the attenuation could end up very dry. Tossing up a few ideas, like sticking it the rotary evaporator and seeing if you can make beer toffee, knowing me I'll probably just bung it in a pot and render it down and toss it back into the main wort, bit more colour and extract.

Sorry I missed your talk on Schwartz, was looking forward to it, but friends showed up from out of town last minute thing.
Mark


----------



## gone brewing (28/5/10)

Count me in. Got something going now that should turn out well.

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II

Cheers
Dick


----------



## conradneilands (29/5/10)

Count me in. Gotta do a larger while its still cold.
I'll just have to scrounge a few extra long necks (re drink), I gave most of them away.

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/10)

Please don't forget what I mentioned at the last club meet.
If you know a current or potential HUB'er, please ask them to be included in the swap, and post for them, or get them to join AHB.

Your club Prez (for a little while longer)


----------



## brocky_555 (31/5/10)

i'm keeen as well but I also have a lager conditioning 

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale


----------



## Jord (31/5/10)

Wouldn't miss it! 

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - tba


----------



## Weizguy (1/6/10)

Jord said:


> Wouldn't miss it!
> 
> 1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
> 2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
> ...


Too many tba's on this list and still a few places.

Newy brewers, anyone you would like to include?
Someone who makes a nice beer and you'd like to drink one of.

MHB's effort is again OTT.

I need to brew a Schneider for a comp, and then the weizenbock.

I still have some of the 10% Quadrupelweizenhellbock, and it's gone a bit sour, so it must have a bug that can live in 10% alcohol beer and still sour it up. May brink one along to the swap.

Lester Lesmond Leso brewer

P.S. stay tuned for more info re upcoming comps

P.P.S. the spelling inspector sez no to Conrad, for the horrendous slaughter of "lager".


----------



## Jord (1/6/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale


----------



## Offline (2/6/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer


----------



## gus_sap (2/6/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - TBA 
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale


----------



## clifftiger (2/6/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, I may change this - (1056)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale


----------



## Brewman_ (2/6/10)

Just a yeast update. Its smacked.

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Something with smoked malt
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale


----------



## Muggus (3/6/10)

My entry has almost finished fermenting.

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10 Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter 
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - ~5.0%
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba 
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of larger, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably a amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale


----------



## MHB (3/6/10)

1. Schooey - Some kind of big IIPA, WLP051 

2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale 

3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast 

4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?) 

5. Ken - Vienna lager 

6. DaveL - TBD 

7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 

8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager 

9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha 

10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042) 

11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 ) 

12. Rurik - Bitter 

13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - ~5.0% 

14. Danny Boy - tba 

15. Keith - tba 

16. HarryB - tba 

17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager) 

18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II 

19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled 

20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale 

21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale 

22. Off'y - beer 

23. Gus - Sparkling Ale 

24. David Jenkins - Old Ale


----------



## conradneilands (3/6/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> P.P.S. the spelling inspector sez no to Conrad, for the horrendous slaughter of "lager".


Spelling Police Eh, I think you'll find my larger is different from all those smaller lagers getting around


----------



## schooey (3/6/10)

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 (  Les!) WLP051 

2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale 

3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast 

4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?) 

5. Ken - Vienna lager 

6. DaveL - TBD 

7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 

8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager 

9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha 

10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042) 

11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 ) 

12. Rurik - Bitter 

13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - ~5.0% 

14. Danny Boy - tba 

15. Keith - tba 

16. HarryB - tba 

17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager) 

18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II 

19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled 

20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale 

21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale 

22. Off'y - beer 

23. Gus - Sparkling Ale 

24. David Jenkins - Old Ale 

25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... :blink


----------



## m_peve (4/6/10)

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051

2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale

3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast

4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)

5. Ken - Vienna lager

6. DaveL - TBD

7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487

8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager

9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha

10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)

11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )

12. Rurik - Bitter

13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - ~5.0%

14. Danny Boy - tba

15. Keith - tba

16. HarryB - tba

17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)

18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II

19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled

20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale

21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale

22. Off'y - beer

23. Gus - Sparkling Ale

24. David Jenkins - Old Ale

25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.


----------



## unterberg (8/6/10)

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - ~5.0%
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Muggus (11/6/10)

Just managed to squeeze out 28 longies for the swap. Bloody 800mL bottles buggered up my calculations, so I've put an asterisk on the lid of the final bottle that has a bit of trub in it...i'll take that one.

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - TBD
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## bigfridge (11/6/10)

Yeast is smacked and ready to go so I guess that I should update my entry

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - either a CAP or a Munich Dunkel. - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Benniee (15/6/10)

Finally got time to get my entry underway over the long weekend. Ended up with a Munich Dunkel so I've updated myself on the list.


1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - TBA, but probably an amber ale or strong ale
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## loftboy (16/6/10)

Brewed my entry today.

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Schmick - Winter warmer (please?)
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif) 
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## shmick (16/6/10)

Mine's on the go too

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## goatherder (26/6/10)

Bottled mine today, tasted great out of the fermenter, should be right to drink by the swap.

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Benniee (27/6/10)

Bottled this evening, and similar to Scott it was tasting pretty good. It will probably improve with a little lagering time.

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Something out my recipe book probably an amber ale
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Weizguy (28/6/10)

Will have to do quick repeat of my weizenbock, as the first batch is contaminated with wild yeast.
I blame living in a swamp.

The beer came in at o.g. 1.077, with a few doughballs. Will be more efficient next time.

Hope MHB has plenty of wheat, or we're all stuffed.

Les (the wild beer guy)


----------



## brocky_555 (29/6/10)

Bottled My lager last night for the case swap, fingers crossed it is ok because it is my first lager. heres hoping it is right to drink by the time the swap comes around. 

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Not sure yet. Maybe a low-carb mid-strength... haha
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Offline (29/6/10)

brocky_555 said:


> Bottled My lager last night for the case swap, fingers crossed it is ok because it is my first lager. heres hoping it is right to drink by the time the swap comes around.



Don't stress brocky_555, it doesn't need to be ready for drinking come the swap, just bottled.
either way there should be 27 other long necks to drink first.

only just got my grist today, so mine won't be drinking come swap day

Off'y


----------



## Brewman_ (29/6/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Will have to do quick repeat of my weizenbock, as the first batch is contaminated with wild yeast.
> I blame living in a swamp.
> 
> Les (the wild beer guy)




That explains it, now I know where the wild yeast comes from. Will only brew when the westerly is blowing.

Mine is bottled and ready to swap.

Steve


----------



## Benniee (30/6/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The beer came in at o.g. 1.077, with a few doughballs. Will be more efficient next time.



...or is this remake just to ensure that you can beat Schooey on the OG front? 

Benniee


----------



## [email protected] (30/6/10)

Updating my brew. 

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Dubbel 1.072 OG T58
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Jord (30/6/10)

Got five spare minutes in a row tonight, so bottled up my entry. Slightly high %ABV for style thanks to my best ever attenuation, was first time using a proper starter. Sure you'll be able to overlook this flaw  Didn't taste too bad either, bonus! Really looking forward to this swap now, but sadly won't be able to make the day in July. Will there be a drop off point before hand, or someone kind enough to take my crate along? Cheers fellas

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Dubbel 1.072 OG T58
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - TBA. Depends on how much of the shed I can find.
27. Max - TBA


----------



## m_peve (30/6/10)

Found shed - Updating my brew

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Dubbel 1.072 OG T58
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - tba
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057
27. Max - TBA


----------



## HarryB (9/7/10)

updated details. 

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) Dubbel 1.072 OG T58
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057
27. Max - TBA


----------



## [email protected] (10/7/10)

Just finished bottling mine today. Very estery. Smells like liquid Juicy Fruit...

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - Vienna lager
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057
27. Max - TBA
[/quote]


----------



## head (11/7/10)

The Ol said:


> Edited beer style. I ran out of time to be able to achieve, in my mind, a decent Vienna.


----------



## Jord (14/7/10)

Gday men,

I can't make the case swap, and was wondering if there was any word on the July 16th meeting going ahead or not. If not, and in the absence of a drop off point, I am putting the call out for someone generous enough (and trustworthy enough  ) to take my crates along with them on the day. As I have brewed 28 bottles, and there are only 27 entrants, there will be an extra bottle for anyone interested in helping me out. I can drop off any evening this week between Wyong and Newcastle, and anywhere between Newcastle and Singleton on Sunday. 

Thanks for your help, and hopefully see you on Friday night... 

Cheers

Jordan


----------



## Weizguy (14/7/10)

Jord said:


> Gday men,
> 
> I can't make the case swap, and was wondering if there was any word on the July 16th meeting going ahead or not. If not, and in the absence of a drop off point, I am putting the call out for someone generous enough (and trustworthy enough  ) to take my crates along with them on the day. As I have brewed 28 bottles, and there are only 27 entrants, there will be an extra bottle for anyone interested in helping me out. I can drop off any evening this week between Wyong and Newcastle, and anywhere between Newcastle and Singleton on Sunday.
> 
> ...


G'day Jordan,

You could drop to my work at Adamstown if you want. We are still negotiating with the venue for Friday. Will advise as soon as we can confirm.

Les


----------



## Benniee (14/7/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> We are still negotiating with the venue for Friday. Will advise as soon as we can confirm.



I didn't think there was a meeting this Friday?

Benniee


----------



## Jord (14/7/10)

All squared away, thanks Dick!


----------



## shmick (14/7/10)

Maybe we can put it off 'til next Fri?


----------



## m_peve (17/7/10)

Finished bottling mine just now. Will need a couple of weeks in the bottle after the swap probably.
Tasted fine. Just hope my bottling procedure was bug free!!!! :blink: 

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.080 WY 1272 or WY 1028 (I think... blink.gif)
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - TBA


----------



## Trent (18/7/10)

Um, just updating mine
Cause I forgot about this, I only brewed it last weekend. OG was 1.070. As I was away all week with work, the beer itself managed to get a little cool, and stopped fermentating. I have it wrapped in a sleeping bag full of hot water bottles, hoping that it will finish up today, I will chill it overnight to drop out hop bits, and get up early tomorrow to bottle it straight from primary and drop them at Marks on monday - as I will be away for work all week again, and am not coming back to Newy for the case swap.
Beer should be ready to drink a week after swap date. 

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - beer
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - TBA

Off for a surf now, cause a watched fermenter never hits FG.
T.


----------



## Offline (19/7/10)

Update

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Some sort of lager, long controlled ferment, crash cooled
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - TBA


----------



## conradneilands (19/7/10)

Update. Bottles on their way down to 0 degrees now. Hopefully its worth the wait, cause its been hogging my fridge for weeks.
1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - TBA


----------



## unterberg (19/7/10)

Update. 
Bottle an APA today because my Doppelbock that I meant to put in is not going to make it in time unfortunatly.


1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik - Bitter
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith - tba
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - Laste minute APA OG ~ 1.062 FG 1.010 Bottled 19/07/10 (leave at least 3 weeks)


----------



## Brewman_ (20/7/10)

Hi,

Any idea yet on a venue & time?

Fear_n_loath


----------



## shmick (21/7/10)

Just heard we're still having trouble with the venue.

An alternative is being sorted and something will be posted here later today when confirmed.


----------



## Offline (21/7/10)

Due to technical difficulties my beer has a couple of problems, i'll see what i can do but, at this stage i'm not confident. 

Off'y


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (21/7/10)

Unterberg said:


> Update.
> Bottle an APA today because my Doppelbock that I meant to put in is not going to make it in time unfortunatly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rurik (21/7/10)

Update



1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik Belgium Blond. ABV 5.6% (I think lost my bit of paper with OG on it, So dont Drink and Drive) Bottled on 21/07/10 leave until 4/9/10. 
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith, Anthony, Jess - Jaffa the Bock 
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Northern English Brown Ale - Wyeast 1882, Thames Valley II
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - Laste minute APA OG ~ 1.062 FG 1.010 Bottled 19/07/10 (leave at least 3 weeks)


----------



## shmick (21/7/10)

G'day HUB swappers.

Since there have been no objections from the organising committee, the swap will still occur this Sunday 25/7 but the location has been changed to Potters at 11am.

It will be a social event only with partners, family and all other club members most welcome.
It was too short notice to organise food etc but the restaurant will be open if people want to stay on and catch up over a bite and a few quiet ones during the afternoon.

Due to the short notice the monthly club meeting will be postponed until next month when we will hopefully have a venue sorted.

If anybody is likely to have trouble getting themselves or their entries to Potters please let us know asap and we'll try to get something organised.

Cheers,

Shmick


----------



## schooey (22/7/10)

Just to add, email has been sent with time and address info, If you don't get it and read this, please PM me. Also, if anyone that is unable to attend, but needs their case transported, please PM me or ring me on the number in the email. I will probably have enough romm for an extra three cases.

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/10)

Still have issues with the Weizenbock.

Just got it into the fermentor 2 days ago, and haven't checked it since.

Should be OK to go in the swap, but will def be late, so can I get a rain check from anyone who still wants one?

Will have to bring them to the next meeting, as I don't want to bottle prematurely and blow up some otherwise good beer and good crown seal bottle too.

*Les hangs head in shame and self-disgust*


----------



## shmick (22/7/10)

A little self flagellation never hurts anybody... or does it?

I can't see any problems with a rain check

See you Sunday


----------



## bigfridge (22/7/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Should be OK to go in the swap, but will def be late, so can I get a rain check from anyone who still wants one?
> 
> *Les hangs head in shame and self-disgust*




My Bock is the same - been in the fermenter only a week due to a lazy brewer and gravity is only halfway there due to lazy yeast !

At this stage I will be submitting empty bottles containing an IOU - which may be exchanged for actual beer in a few weeks.

*Dave also hangs head in shame and joins Les in the naughty corner*


----------



## schooey (22/7/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Still have issues with the Weizenbock.
> 
> Just got it into the fermentor 2 days ago, and haven't checked it since.
> 
> ...






bigfridge said:


> My Bock is the same - been in the fermenter only a week due to a lazy brewer and gravity is only halfway there due to lazy yeast !
> 
> At this stage I will be submitting empty bottles containing an IOU - which may be exchanged for actual beer in a few weeks.
> 
> *Dave also hangs head in shame and joins Les in the naughty corner*



Errm... :unsure: 

I may well have to make this corner a party... My 1.072 OG ended up being 1.077 due to MHB's braumeister being overly efficient... it's still only at 1.030 and I'd like it to make it to at least 1.020. I guess I'll see where it is by early Sunday morning, but I'd rather be a little embarassed with turning over something worthwhile a little late than handing out crap. 

 <-- another hanging head of shame


----------



## brocky_555 (22/7/10)

seems there will be a few iou's being handed out on sunday! and a few blokes in the naughty corner 

should be good day i think everybody involved is looking forward to it


----------



## goatherder (22/7/10)

<shakes head at the lameness of you lot>


----------



## Brewman_ (22/7/10)

Sounds good,

The kids had fun with the Jumping castle after the brew day, so they may come along if the weather is god.

I'll also be bringing Gus' swap beer who can't make it.


----------



## unterberg (23/7/10)

Yeah I had planned on putting a Doppelbock in but I also made an APA at the same time as a backup if the bock takes too long which has turned out to be the case... its only halfway through fermentation at this stage but the APA should be nice drinking soon.


----------



## Trent (23/7/10)

Wow!
I coulda actually given my beer enough time to finish and joined the naughty corner. 
Just a warning to all you yeast farmers out there - DO NOT HARVEST THE 1028 FROM MY BEER!!!!!
It appears that I *may* have broken a few rules and pitched in some yeast that was a little old and/or sluggish, and it didnt really finish. It started at 1070, my force ferment test finished at 1014, but I bottled the main batch at 1016 (at 5g/L priming sugar).
As seriously as I have taken this case swap, I kinda got lazy and didnt get to it when I should have. I have NO idea if this beer tastes as good as my B+T version, and if it doesnt, I apologise. Next swap I will do better!
Sorry I cannot make the swap day on sunday, but I have other shit on that I really cannot abandon. Hope that ya's have fun.
T.


----------



## Brewman_ (23/7/10)

I also made a backup which was another APA, just a little different on the hops. It is ready to bottle now and if I had the time before Sunday to bottle, I could swap that. But the one made earlier should be just about ready for drinking, so I am going to stick with it. I have not sampled it at all but smelt and tasted good when bottled.

Trent,
If you swap beer is half as good as the B&T it will be very good drinking. Looking forward to that.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## gone brewing (24/7/10)

Update



1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik Belgium Blond. ABV 5.6% (I think lost my bit of paper with OG on it, So don't Drink and Drive) Bottled on 21/07/10 leave until 4/9/10. 
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith, Anthony, Jess - Jaffa the Bock 
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Brown Porter - Wyeast 1882PC, Thames Valley II - Bottled 27-Jun, 4.8%
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - Aerated with Olive Oil.
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - Laste minute APA OG ~ 1.062 FG 1.010 Bottled 19/07/10 (leave at least 3 weeks)


I used a bit much pale choc grain so it turned into more of a brown porter than an English northern brown ale (I wouldn't mind some feedback about that). It was bottled a month ago so it's ready to drink now.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## Trent (24/7/10)

Thanks for the kind words, fear_n_loath
The reality is that the beer will suffer from haze problems and also maybe a tiny little bit of hop matter still in there. I managed to get one extra stubby out of my bottling day, so I will try that tonight to make sure that it isnt horrible. 
I had to bottle the beer straight from a dry-hopped primary, with no resting time, and no CC time. I like to CC all my beers, and if they have been dry hopped, it is very important (IMHO) to chill it down for a few days before you transfer, as it drops all the hops and shit out, and you can get more beer out with less haze. But that goes without saying, I guess. 
At the end of the day, it smelt and tasted pretty good (if not a little sweeter than intended) at bottling, but I am not completely happy with it. I will post back tonight or tomorrow with my thoughts on my sample beer - mainly to ensure there is no risk of bottle bombs! - and I hope that everyone can look past the faults and get some enjoyment out of my offering. 
And incase anyone is wondering, the B+T version was 1.056 down to 1.010 (around 6%), and this one went from 1.070 down to 1.016 (around 7.2%). Its bloody terrible when your new system surprises you by offering up more efficiency than you were expecting  . Well, actually, it is, but in this case it wasnt so bad.

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 )
12. Rurik Belgium Blond. ABV 5.6% (I think lost my bit of paper with OG on it, So don't Drink and Drive) Bottled on 21/07/10 leave until 4/9/10. 
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith, Anthony, Jess - Jaffa the Bock 
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Brown Porter - Wyeast 1882PC, Thames Valley II - Bottled 27-Jun, 4.8%
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - 45 IBU. Aerated with Olive Oil. DO NO HARVEST YEAST. 
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - Laste minute APA OG ~ 1.062 FG 1.010 Bottled 19/07/10 (leave at least 3 weeks)


----------



## Trent (24/7/10)

OK
I just tried the spare stubby I have of my beer, and it is undercarbed and a bit sweet, but still drinkable. At least the sluggish yeast is still chewing its way through the priming sugar and may take a while to make bottle bombs. I hope. 
Anyway, give it a few days or a week, and it should be golden to go. 
T.


----------



## schooey (24/7/10)

Well unfortunately my beer will not be ready for swapping tomorrow. It still has only made it down to 1.026 and whilst I could run the gauntlet and bottle it without priming sugar and hope for a miracle, I think we all know what the end result will be.... I don't want to be giving everyone exploding bottles of fault ridden beer, so I'll bring my entry to the next meeting and swap anyone who is still keen there. Still looking forward to catching up tomorrow; I'll be the unemployed bloke skulking in the corner hanging my head in shame...


----------



## Muggus (24/7/10)

schooey said:


> Well unfortunately my beer will not be ready for swapping tomorrow. It still has only made it down to 1.026 and whilst I could run the gauntlet and bottle it without priming sugar and hope for a miracle, I think we all know what the end result will be.... I don't want to be giving everyone exploding bottles of fault ridden beer, so I'll bring my entry to the next meeting and swap anyone who is still keen there. Still looking forward to catching up tomorrow; I'll be the unemployed bloke skulking in the corner hanging my head in shame...


Bloody shame, I was looking forward to it.

On that note, what's gonna be the deal with folks who didn't get around to bottling their beers, but might be able to palm them off at a later date? Are you gonna bring a crate just for the sake of it...cause it does get confusing when you have missing beers in the swap.

I'm more than happy to give you all a bottle of my swap beer, but i'd be a bit disappointed rocking up with 28 beers and going home with any less. 
Perhaps an IOU system? :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (24/7/10)

I'm not sure, Mike...this is the first time I'll ever attend a swap without having a beer to swap. I wasn't going to worry about bringing crates because frankly I'd feel like I was sponging for not giving you something back. My intention wa to bring my two crates to the next meeting and anyone still interested in swapping me could do so there. I know it's a bit of a pain in the arse, but not sure how else to do it. Just wish it had of finished on time...


----------



## Brewman_ (24/7/10)

Hi,

I am happy to swap my beer to Tony, Les, Mark and who ever has not got the beer ready, and sqaure up at the next HUB meeting, no worries at all. If you say your going to bring a bottle next meeting that's cool. But then I just remembered I am probably going to be in Whyalla most of August - have to work something out.

I would rather get rid of all my beer, and then I don't have to worry about bringing my bottles to the next meeting. I also have Gus' beer and same goes.

So please be prepared to take my beer.

Steve


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (25/7/10)

Trent said:


> Thanks for the kind words, fear_n_loath
> The reality is that the beer will suffer from haze problems and also maybe a tiny little bit of hop matter still in there. I managed to get one extra stubby out of my bottling day, so I will try that tonight to make sure that it isnt horrible.
> I had to bottle the beer straight from a dry-hopped primary, with no resting time, and no CC time. I like to CC all my beers, and if they have been dry hopped, it is very important (IMHO) to chill it down for a few days before you transfer, as it drops all the hops and shit out, and you can get more beer out with less haze. But that goes without saying, I guess.
> At the end of the day, it smelt and tasted pretty good (if not a little sweeter than intended) at bottling, but I am not completely happy with it. I will post back tonight or tomorrow with my thoughts on my sample beer - mainly to ensure there is no risk of bottle bombs! - and I hope that everyone can look past the faults and get some enjoyment out of my offering.
> ...


----------



## clifftiger (25/7/10)

Just a heads up - my beer no.11 was only bottled this morning after a month lagering - so suggest give it a good few weeks at reasonable temps to carb up

1. Schooey - Bitch Slap IIPA, OG 1.072 ( tongue.gif Les!) WLP051
2. Loftboy - 'Call me Amber' (American Amber Ale. OG 1.050, US-05)
3. Les the Weizguy - Weizenbock (by request), O.G. ~1.072 (just to out-do Schooey ) W3638 yeast
4. Shmick - Imperial Amber, OG 1.071, WY1028
5. Ken - English Pale Ale (Wyeast 1026 - British Cask Ale)
6. DaveL - Bock (Wyeast 2487 - Hella Bock)
7. Scott (goatherder) - Schwartzbier - Wyeast 2487 - 4.8% abv - ready to drink
8. Benniee - Munich Dunkel - OG 1.052 - 4.8% ABV - Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager - Bottled 27th June
9. Geoff (The Ol' Boozeroony) - 'Donny Dubbel and the Temporary Esters' 1.072 OG T58 7.6% pre-bottle. Best left for a few months.
10. Mark - Golden Barley Lager/Wine (Ok I'll play along 1.100 OG, Danish Lager 2042)
11. Clifftiger - Bock (Wyeast 2124 ) *** Bottled 25th July
12. Rurik Belgium Blond. ABV 5.6% (I think lost my bit of paper with OG on it, So don't Drink and Drive) Bottled on 21/07/10 leave until 4/9/10. 
13. Muggus - Raunchy Scottsman - Smoked Brown Ale - Bottled 11th June, 5.0%, gold cap "13/RS"
14. Danny Boy - tba
15. Keith, Anthony, Jess - Jaffa the Bock. a bock brewed with (Wyeast) witbier. Bottled 24.07.10, carbonation low. Drink now.
16. HarryB - Raspberry Wit (Not really a winter beer i know. Will be bottled probably the day before at this rate so please leave it a while!)
17. Steve - APA, - (Wyeast -2112 Californian Lager)
18. Dick - Brown Porter - Wyeast 1882PC, Thames Valley II - Bottled 27-Jun, 4.8%
19. Conrad - Maple lager
20. Brocky - Dark Lager (wyeast 2487 hellabock)
21. Jordan - Belgian Pale Ale - Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde - OG 1.054, FG 1.010, 5.8%, bottled 30th June
22. Off'y - Dunkleweizen, Bottled 15/7/10
23. Gus - Sparkling Ale
24. David Jenkins - Old Ale
25. Trent - Head on Collision (Topaz SMASH) OG ~ 1.070 WY 1028 - 45 IBU. Aerated with Olive Oil. DO NO HARVEST YEAST. 
26. Peve - Black Sheep Riggwelter Clone (Wheeler) - OG 1.057 FG 1.011 Bottled 17/07/10
27. Max - Laste minute APA OG ~ 1.062 FG 1.010 Bottled 19/07/10 (leave at least 3 weeks)


----------



## Muggus (25/7/10)

Just a heads up...
Someone picked up a bottle of my brew, number 13, that was the dregs/sediment bottle, that I stupidly left in my case. It has a hand written label saying the same thing, and the bottle itself has obvious sediment.

Anyhow, if you ended up with this bottle i'm more than happy to swap it with a "good" one. 
Otherwise, enjoy the liquid bread...  


Apart from that, twas good to meet some more brewers and try a couple of nice beers. Hopefully see you all next meeting!


----------



## loftboy (25/7/10)

Hi fellow HUB'ers.

Good to catch up with you all again. Thanks to Keith & Hunter Beer Co. for making us welcome & serving some samples.

I've taken the liberty of updating the swap article list with the latest updates. The article is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=119. Please add anything relevent to your beer notes there.

I've also created a tasting notes page here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=46511


----------



## shmick (26/7/10)

Thanks everyone for coming yesterday despite the late venue change.
It's always good to catch up over a few good beers.

Special thanks also to Keith and Anthony at the Hunter Beer Co. / Potter's for hosting us and for the people who picked up the entries of those who couldn't make it.

I think some people went home before some late entries arrived so please bring whatever didn't get swapped to our next meeting (TBA) and it will get sorted.
There also seemed to be a lot of last minute mucking around for this swap with missing/late entries, last minute bottling and long recommended conditioning times.
We will be having swap for Xmas. You have been warned. If you need the extra time - get started now  

Please update the article page also.

:chug:


----------



## loftboy (28/7/10)

Here's some pics from the day. Click on the thumbnails for a full size image.


----------

